

Python 3: time to get on or get off. - hoodoof

It is now more than 3 years since Python 3 was released but so many people are delaying to update the drivers, libraries and frameworks that they have developed and released for Python 2.  Python 2 is finished folks.  Time to move on to Python 3.  Embrace it and stop grumbling.  Python 2 is now yesteryear.  Digging your heels in won't stop the future coming.  If you are the owner of a framework or library or driver, please thoroughly support Python3.  If you just can't come to terms with Python3 then it's hard to see where you are heading with that position in the long term.  If you really really oppose Python 3, then isn't that effectively saying you are finished with it?  Thanks goodness an ever increasing number of drivers and frameworks ARE now supporting Python 3 (to a greater or lesser extent), which is starting to make the laggards look somewhat less relevant.
======
cmwelsh
PyPy still doesn't officially support Python 3. The issue has always been that
there just aren't any real-world benefits to upgrading from a user's
standpoint.

------
mrlase
Arch Linux uses Python 3 by default I believe, which is rather annoying as
everything Python 2 related is suffixed with a 2, i.e "$ python2 file.py".

